# Arnott vs OEM



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Hard not to be pleased with that quality for half the price of OEM. only been 1 day with the new Rears, so I'll get back to you on the function aspect in a awhile.
*OEM Audi Stuff* 

OEM Uses Continental Rubber for the bag, which is a great company in my mind.


*Arnott Replacement Bag*



Quick Comparo

(this bag is not inflated yet.)

They have a New Performance Spring Out, If I didn't just do an $800(OEM) front bag last year, I would of been tempted to just do all 4 with the GenII ones.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Arnott vs OEM (G60 Carat)*

I replaced my fronts with the normal Arnott replacements and they are great!!! 
I like those performance ones. But it looks like those are for keeping the car low and I like to get my ar dirty. Still nice to see a company looking for more ways to make cool parts for the ar.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i gotta see if arnott will sponsor me. i do a lot of auto-x and it would be sick to upgrade my suspension to arnott g2! then i could really compete with the other cars!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Just happened upon some of the pics in Google. Did the Gen II on the allroad a few year ago. Haven't looked back. Zero issues and they air up faster than oem. Since '05 went through two sets of oem front bags. For some reason the rears are fine.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I had one of my rear shock rods bust right through the Arnott shock mount.

Arnott had me on file and had a free replacement at my house in 3 days. The new Gen I bags are re-designed now, and no longer use a billet top cap, they use a OEM Audi plastic top cap. I think they switched the aluminum strut mount for a steel one (looks like in the pic anyways), because like mine, they were probably failing. Also the bottom portion is back to a thick Nylon like the OEM Audi pieces.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

What is the weight diff. between them?


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

The Arnotts are a little lighter.

What's it matter though? Your car weighs like 4375 lbs at the curb. :laugh:


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

Well if they were heavier I would not opt for them, lighter, even a little is better IMO.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

You're talking about a few lbs of difference (at the most)... Maybe even ounces. :what:

Again, these cars weigh as much as a 2013 Ford Explorer. I don't think 3 lbs will make a difference. :facepalm:


----------



## Slowdown (Feb 22, 2012)

I think that the most attractive feature of the new Gen II parts is the bellows that protects the airbag/piston interface from dirt, rocks and dust. If I was running air suspension, I would go to these, because that is how those bags fail: rocks and grit can get caught between bag and piston and wear or poke holes in the bag.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Slowdown said:


> I think that the most attractive feature of the new Gen II parts is the bellows that protects the airbag/piston interface from dirt, rocks and dust. If I was running air suspension, I would go to these, because that is how those bags fail: rocks and grit can get caught between bag and piston and wear or poke holes in the bag.


True story, 

all the bags that failed on me, failed right at the bottom. I always knew it was from dirt ingestion, acting like little sand paper pellets and eating away the bag with the suspension movement. Seemed like such a stupid design to not have bellows. I would also say the Allroad is a funny car, in that in my head it was the ultimate car for Canada. Luxury, ride height adjust, heated seats and steering wheel, good power, that oh so fine Quattro system. But in execution, the air suspension works like a bag of dicks in our -40c weather, nothing but suspension issues the whole time I owned it. (which was quite awhile) If I was to do it over again, instantly to the coil over conversion at the first hint of trouble. The rest of the car was top notch! 

My new moto on the Family haulers, KISS (Keep it simple stupid)


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

3lbs is 3 lbs Any reduction in weight is good for me. It was just a question man!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

That's cool. Now a version for the same price as the top of the line that comes with a bellows to keep the thorny stuff out. I can really see VAG purchasing this company and only making bags for VAG cars. It would be a blow to resale for all the others that use bags.
I run the red, no bellows version that look like a biohazard waste or nuclear containment vessels. I'll have to pick up a biohazard sticker for em. Not! that's a good way to get the car impounded. The oe rear bags are still going strong after 12 years.


----------

